# wtb goose trailer



## yogi (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking to buy a goose hunting trailer and decoys.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What size and how many dekes? I may be selling my setup. You can see the pics on this site under trailer setup pics by Cut'em. I've got a lot more dekes then shown in those photos somewhere in the neighborhood of 24 dozen. I need a bigger trailer this one is a 14 footer. But would let the whole package go and start over.


----------



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

sent you a pm got what your looking for trailer and deeks 605-359-8574


----------

